# Bird Dog on Rabbits?



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey all. I posted this same question in the upland forum about a year ago and, as expected, it met a rather negative response. I thought I'd try it here too...

I have two grouse dogs -- a german shorthair and a pointer. The GSP has had an interest in running fur from time to time but generally sticks to birds when we're in in the grouse woods. She will, however, dive into a brush pile to push out a rabbit if she ever gets the chance. She responds really well to a "heel" command and is 50/50 on "whoa" -- we're working on that.

I've been out a few times now on rabbits, and she's come with me a couple of those times. She works close and really likes to get up into tight cover. If she sees a rabbit sitting still, she'll point, but when the rabbit takes off, her instinct is to chase. In a dead sprint, she can go nose to tail with a rabbit -- not good when the lead is flyin'!

Do any of you guys hunt rabbits with a bird dog? If so, what do you you like to see from them? Do you look for them to point, run the rabbit full circle, or bump the rabbit and whoa or report to heel? Has it affected their perfomance on birds, particularly when it comes to sticking a point vs. bumping the bird? GSPs are SUPPOSED to be a "versatile" dog, just curious if that versatility extends from feathers to fur.

Bird hunting is for sure my first love, but with a longer rabbit season and the opportunity to hunt them much closer to home, I'd like to take full advantage of what I've got.

KW


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

First off I hunt with mutts. I'm no expert on this, just an avid hunter with the "wrong" dogs. I have a beagle pointer mix, who has his own hunting technique. This dog finds woodcock(never trained on birds) like it's his job, but once they flush up he could care less, and he's already looking for the next creature weather it's furry or not. If I say the word rabbit the dog freaks out and will try to find one for me. He also points squirrels, and is afraid of dead pheasants. 
But we also own a lab/chow and a husky shepherd mix, who are bunny lovers(or wanna be's). It took a little while for my wife to covince me to take the "other two" out, but after a few times, and some minor training on what they were really looking for, I take all of them with me every time. 
Biggest problem is that 2 out of 3 are too fast for rabbits, and the lab/chow is too big to squeeze into alot of briars and brush piles, but goes the perfect speed to get a rabbit to circle. I found from my expiriences that the rabbits seem to run alot faster, and straighter with a faster dog on it's heel's. The idiot husky hunts with her eye's rather than her nose, and I've watched rabbits virtually stop and turn and had her run right past them, that's when the my beagle pointer, comes to save the day, unless he's "following the pack". Then in that case they are all just running around following eachother, thinking that whom ever they are following is the one chasing the rabbit. At first it was a little dissapointing, but now it's just fun to watch them have fun, I know they aim to please. And after all, they aren't "hunting" dogs that I paid buku bucks for, they are family pets who have exceeded my expectations in every way. 
All in all I'd say the more you take them, the better they will get. Not to mention your dogs will love you more and more every time you take them. Nothing like stimulating a dog's mind, body, and soul, it keeps them well rounded, and love struck. 
Good Luck.
PETE


----------



## anonymous21 (Jul 22, 2005)

If you and the dogs are both haveing a good time,why not use them.

My brother had a lab that would hunt eveything for rabbits to ducks and did a good job at it.The only problem we ever had with her was she loved to kill woodchucks,and would go after them first.that would tick us off a bit but the farmer that owned the field sure did like it.


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

my uncle runs his lab for rabbits. She is pretty much just there for her own fun and to get in some tighter areas than humans can get to, even though she cant get into the same stuff a beagle can get to. She does well with rabbits and usually kicks them up and doesn't chase. Doesn't affect her as a duck hunter at all. Not sure how it would affect a pointer though..


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

My lab Bear hunted upland birds, water fowl and rabbits., I am not a die hard only water fowl man myself. I figure whatever my old hunting partner enjoyed so did I. Bear is gone now, but was great at everything he did.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

If you are looking to use the dog to jump the rabbits out of piles it will work fine. I don't like my bird dogs to run rabbits, but I know plenty of guys who use dogs to flush rabbits from the cover. Your dog will chase the rabbit after it jumps it, and you are not going to change that. If you are OK with your dog running rabbits during bird season every now and again there is no issue.....but don't get upset with the dog when it takes off next bird season after some fur.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I use my DD for rabbits. It sounds like he runs alot like your GSP. I like him to work the cover and push the rabbits out. Occasionaly he will pick up a rabbit that holds and bring it squealing to me. Why he kills grinners, ***** and other varmints but brings the rabbits to hand is a mystery to me. Maybe because of all the rabbit drags he had to perform during his training? Usually when he goes on point for a rabbit it's a bed that the rabbit just left, and is still warm. As for the chases, I like to watch them so I let him go. If the rabbit is coming towards me he will stop. I some times shoot at these but rarely hit them. When he's chasing I never shoot.

I've not seen any "damage" done to his wild bird hunting. Though he has picked up an odd planted bird. 

Sometime ago, someone posted on the upland forum about hunting rabbits with his Pointer (english). It sounded like his hunts went about the same.

Your dogs are your dogs. They'll only be around for a while. Enjoy them however you want.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I also use my Drahthaar's and hunt using beagles with them I think a good combo. The bird dogs will point then chase for a short distance when bird hunting I say nothing but when rabbit hunting I tell them track, track I have them proceed. I do not expect them to run the rabbit like a beagle but I expect them to continue to track follow a turn or two then the beagles take over. When the shot is taken them retrieve the bunny.
The bird dogs work out great you don't have to get into the brush as much. :evilsmile


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

I use my Draht to. When we hit a hot track I tell her to fetch and she runs the track. She has gone quite a ways but never far enough for the rabbit to circle but does retrieve the dead ones. If I keep this bunny chasing up I will get a beagle or a bassett to run with her.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I have found when beagles are with my drahthaars will track them farther then when they not around. Yesterday 4 beagles 3 drahthaars two guys 7 rabbits better then drilling holes in the ice:evilsmile


----------



## TRAILER TRASH (Oct 4, 2006)

I use my lab and my beagle. The lab hunts right with me nosing around on his own or he will go into any tangle i point him to while the beagle runs.

He's never done more than sight chase for a few dozen yards, then he's back by me.


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Hey its your dog let it do what you want it to do and don't let anyone tell you its good or bad, if your Ok with it then its a Good thing for you and your dog! I have never had a problem with my dogs chasing rabbits and they hold most of their points when hunting birds. Even the dogs I have had that didn't hunt rabbits didn't hold ALL of thier points. So if your ok with it then its fine.


----------



## terrierman816 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey if it's one of the "VERSATILE" breeds. I believe that is what they were originally bred for. Fur and Feather. As long as the dog hunts well on whatever your huntin it on, do it. To heck with the "purists"


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

K9,
My setter will point rabbits, more often than not it's when birds get a little scarce. Generally, he's staunch to the "flush" and does chase. I have shot rabbits from time to time (big jacks outwest). Personally, I don't care for rabbit so I don't shot many at all. That being said I don't encourage him to point them by shooting them. But if it's something your dog can do and it doesn't negatively impact how he hunts birds then I say go for it.
F


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

If my setters point or chase rabbits they get pounded with electricity. Do what you wish but I will not try to reward a dog for hunting the wrong thing it feathers not fur. Otherwise you risk really messing up those bird hunts in the fall

Ganzer


----------



## Fox (Nov 21, 2007)

To each his own. Personally i think it speaks of the dogs desire to hunt. You have to remember most breeds were breed to hunt game not individual species. If I go a little while between prodcutive bird covers then the dogs will point a bunny if he comes across one. I can't say this has caused any issue in his ability to find birds, I'll hunt him with anyone who questions it. Personally, I don't see any ned to use the collar in that situation.
F


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Well, I've been out on rabbits with this dog several times now. She seems to be holding up really well. 

She has flash pointed a few of them, but wants to give chase whenever given the chance. Her greatest utility has been in dive-bombing the brush piles and pushing rabbits out for me to jump shoot. I have not let her run the rabbits out of sight. If nothing else, rabbit hunting has been great practice of the "whoa" command. She's stuck full of thorns right now -- poor dog -- but seems to love the process!

I was out on Monday and moved more bunnies than I could could count, shot at 6 or 7... but was unable to connect... I'll chalk that up to the new gun I was using!

We'll see what happens when I get her back on birds this spring...

KW


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Kev you should not have a problem with your dogs the only time I have a problem with running rabbits while bird hunting is when there are Hares around it seems that they run longer and straighter imo.
And the birds dogs tell you what piles to kick. Good luck
Nick


----------

